# 1-pin, 3-pin, 4-pin, 5-pin or 7-pin Sight for Hunting?



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

What are everyone's thought on the optimal number of pins for your bowsight for hunting? (Where I hunt I do have shots over 20 yards)


----------



## JimHendrix (Nov 3, 2009)

I choose to use a 1-pin movable sight. However, most of the time I just set it at 28 yards just hold over/under slightly out to 35 yards.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

3pin for my area


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

i have the seven deadly pin sight from spott hogg, i have the pins set from 20-80, i set my bow up for hunting out west, but here at home i use mainly the 20 and 30 yrd pins.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I tried the 1 pin slider but wasnt a big fan, I now have a 3pin 20-30-40 for hunting (I add more for summer practice)

I would like the G5 XR that has 1 or 3 fixed pins and 1 slider, seems like the best of both worlds


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 6pin, but only use 4 of them for hunting. 20-70 set.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

i'm a 1 pin fan. set it at 25 yards, and compensate from there. If a shot is gonna be 40+, i'm gonna have time to adjust it.
last night had a doe at 30 yards. Had to make a quick shot, so held my 25 a little high and drilled both lungs.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

One pin for me. I typically leave it on 25 and rarely ever move my dial.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

5 pin. 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 yard pins. i hunt a lot of spot and stalk and open terrain.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm actually a fan of both types (Single pin & Multi pin). The single pin is great for shooting at long distances(Antelope/Mule deer hunting) and it is also great for small targets (turkey). They allow you to shoot at further distances and dial in exact yardage for small targets. 

Personally I think the multi pin sight is better for whitetail and hog hunting. It's good in those cases where you don't have to shoot out at far distances and sometimes, when they pop out of nowhere, you don't have time to adjust a single pin sight. Just my .02


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a 3 pin slider Tommy Hogg with my pins set at 25,35,55. Most of the time they never get moved for hunting only for 3d use.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the 5 pin fixed sight . Covers me from 0-60 yards , past that I don't need to be shooting.


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

4 pins 25,35,45,50 Havent shot an animal past 23 yrds yet


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

3 pins for me but I only use the bottom for longer range practice. I usually sight it in for 50yds. and shoot it from 40 out to 65. Once I start hunting, I crank the bottom one clear out of the way and sight the other two in at 25 and 35. I don't remember EVER using the longer pin but it's there just in case.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

I have both ... LOL

I have a fixed 3 pin on my Hoyt (20-30-40) & I have a HHA OL-5519 single pin slider on my Destroyer


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

5 here but only use 4 tops for chasing whitetails here in ga.


----------



## mumbles21 (Aug 12, 2009)

i have 4 but 3 is plenty


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Depends on how far you have to practice. If you can only find 40yrds to practice, I don't see the 
point in anything more then 3pins. If you have 80 get 7pins. I love 7. I practice out to 80 & it really 
reveals all issues. Makes shooting at 60 no problem. 

This is my preference, but if you go above 4pins, consider the .010. For me .019 past 30-40yrds is to 
large. I like to pick a hair more then a general area. .019 @80yrds & your covering almost all the vitals 
w/pin.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I tried a 1 pin HHA...missed biggest Buck of my Life in Nebraska (Prob 170s maybe more?) due to not knowing what 25 yard setting would do at 41? You see...when I shot it 3D all that Summer I set it as I got to every target stake...then Buck walks off and stops at 41 yards...no time to adjust...I aim over his back thinking he was further away...well watching arrow fly over his back was very painful! 3 Pin for me!!!!


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

ive always used 1 non slider set at 25 yrds..this year im adding a 40 and 50 just for practice.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

in the heat of the moment you'll be surprised how many use the wrong pin!

make it simple to hunt without all the different colors and a restricted sight window.

one pin set somewhere between 25-30 will cover alot of ground.

your impact will not be very high if the target is closer than your 0 mark.

it will drop more than gain.

i set 0 @25yrds. and @40 it's about 8" drop .
now @20 it might be 2"high
no guessing in the heat of the moment


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Regohio said:


> I tried a 1 pin HHA...missed biggest Buck of my Life in Nebraska (Prob 170s maybe more?) due to not knowing what 25 yard setting would do at 41? You see...when I shot it 3D all that Summer I set it as I got to every target stake...then Buck walks off and stops at 41 yards...no time to adjust...I aim over his back thinking he was further away...well watching arrow fly over his back was very painful! 3 Pin for me!!!!


So you used a 25 yard pin on a target that you thought was farther than 40 yards? Thats just bad decision making. 

Either way, in my opinion you are more likely to miss by picking the wrong pin rather than doing what you did. 

Was it the sights fault or buck fever's? If you had a sight with 20,30,40 you would probably still have missed it since you would have put your 40 pin high since you thought he was farther?


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

1 pin cobra slider.I set it at 25 when on stand and leave it there no shot over 38 yards from any of my stands except the field edges then I have time to adjust because I can see them along way off.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

4 or 5 pins is all I will ever need!


----------



## sdebrot (Jan 23, 2010)

*personal preference*

I used to hunt with a 5 pin sight but have since switched to a single pin tru glo slider sight for both my elites and love it. It gives me a better sight picture no clutter, however can be a pain when in a hurry and you have to adjust. I think it boils down to personal preference and your hunting situations. One thing, my slider sight enables me to shoot further and more accurately than my 5 pin sight did.


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

i use five pins 25,40,50,60,70. if the bow is fast enough just use the first pin for both 20 and 30. the gap is the same as my old bow between 25 and 40. people that i hunt with have a four pin sure loc slider out to 120 but they are sharp shooters though and i am not. if i ever get a slider it will be a multi pin.


----------



## Ol' Toxey (Dec 8, 2008)

joffutt1 said:


> So you used a 25 yard pin on a target that you thought was farther than 40 yards? Thats just bad decision making.
> 
> Either way, in my opinion you are more likely to miss by picking the wrong pin rather than doing what you did.
> 
> Was it the sights fault or buck fever's? If you had a sight with 20,30,40 you would probably still have missed it since you would have put your 40 pin high since you thought he was farther?



I think he is saying he didnt know how far above to hold the pin going from one distance to another and didnt have time to adjust? i think he admits the error


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I use both a 5 pin Sword or my HHA 5519 and prefer the HHA .... I leave it at 25yds and am deadly to 33yds or so without moving it ..... simplicity at its finest .....


----------



## Flatire (Mar 15, 2009)

I like my single pin slider better then the 3 and 5 pin fixed sights I have had in the past. I am thinking about trying a 3 pin head on my slider to see if i like it but am content with one for now


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I like Meat said:


> I use both a 5 pin Sword or my HHA 5519 and prefer the HHA .... I leave it at 25yds and am deadly to 33yds or so without moving it ..... simplicity at its finest .....


I often fight myself from going back to my sword 5 pin. I love those sights. I have the same HHA as you and am glad to here you fight the same mental battle.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Best of both worlds..... A 3 pin slider. This way I am set at 20,30,40 and then I will adjust to 50 or 60. I'm not going to take a shot over 40 unless I have time to range exact yardage and set the pin anyway.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Last season I shot a single fixed pin sight made by Vital Gear. A buddy was talking up his HHA slider, so I did some shopping on the AT classifieds and found a TruGlo Range Rover slider to try. Just arrived the end of last week. With all the snow of late, I have only shot it a couple times and sighted it in at 20. But as the weather gets better this spring, I intend to use the rangefinder and get it dialed in out to at least 40. I may not decide to shoot that far at an animal next fall, but it will hopefully be more accurate than gapping a single pin alone.


----------



## tlkollodge (Dec 31, 2008)

Hunted for the longest time with just one fixed pin at 25 yds. Added a 40 yd for practicing but have yet to use it for deer hunting. If end up out West, will add the other pin so I'll have 25, 40, and 50.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

one slider pin


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i hunt with a 4 pin sight but i dont have shots over 50 yards unless im hunting a large field


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

3 pins...20...40...60....good to go!


----------



## MSUarcher (Jan 13, 2008)

I use a 3 pin but that's cuz where I hunt I can't really shoot past 35 yards. If I hunted out west i would prolly use a 5 or 7 pins though for longer shots.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

I use a 3 pin Spot-Hogg sight it has everthing I need to get the job done I set my sight up @ 20,40, & 60 then I adjust it for longer ranges Boss-Hogg kicks A.


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

If i hunted only Id go with a single pin. But i shoot 3d also and i dont want to shoot it open so i use a 4 pin sight.


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

I use 4 pins,

20,30,40,50 and gap the pins for 25,35,45.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Single pin, adjust as you go


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

JimHendrix said:


> I choose to use a 1-pin movable sight. However, most of the time I just set it at 28 yards just hold over/under slightly out to 35 yards.


Same here


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

So you used a 25 yard pin on a target that you thought was farther than 40 yards? Thats just bad decision making. 

Either way, in my opinion you are more likely to miss by picking the wrong pin rather than doing what you did. 

Was it the sights fault or buck fever's? If you had a sight with 20,30,40 you would probably still have missed it since you would have put your 40 pin high since you thought he was farther? 

Offutt: I think you misread Thread...I had an HHA sight...it was set at 25 yards...Buck was leaving I drew and finally got him to stop at 40 yards...I only have 2 arms...one on release one on Riser...so then I had to try to use 25 yards pin and kentucky windage. I had never done that...I had always adjusted pin to proper yardage on 3 D course...I assure you I do ok on Buck Fever...But if you draw on a 170 Class Deer you'll probably find we all get a little excited!


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

4 for me. 25,30,40 and 50


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

One pin slider , locked down at 25 yards.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

I like my five pin set up and just easier for me in a quick situation.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I like a 5 pin sight but honestly for my style of hunting (whitetail=treestands, turkey=ground blinds) I don't need more than 3 pin.... I need the other pins for 3D's so I don't change a thing and shoot the same rig all year!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use a five pin sight from 20 to 60 yards and I usually take shots under 40 yards


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I went from a 3 pin to a 4 pin so I can shoot farther and also got smaller pins.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Regohio said:


> So you used a 25 yard pin on a target that you thought was farther than 40 yards? Thats just bad decision making.
> 
> Either way, in my opinion you are more likely to miss by picking the wrong pin rather than doing what you did.
> 
> ...



indeed i would


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

0,2, or 3 depending on which bow I use.


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

I use a 4 pin for whitetail hunting. The 2 bottom ones are for target shooting at the hunting club. Top 2 set at 20 and 30 yds. I'm a 30 yd and under man hunting with my compound bow. 30 to 60 yd man with my crossbow and 60 to 300 yd with my rifles! 1 to 2 yards with my pocket knife if they would open a season for it!


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

5 pin TruGlo top pin tritium set at 30 yards, long pin at 70 yards but never shot at a deer that far. Would NEVER do adjustable again. To easy to make a mistake. Would consider going down to as few as 3 pins (30,50,70) if practice proved I could gap the mid 30s & 40s accurately.


----------



## bman2012 (Jan 20, 2011)

Vinny_HC said:


> What are everyone's thought on the optimal number of pins for your bowsight for hunting? (Where I hunt I do have shots over 20 yards)


i gotta true glow 4 pin its awesome its got fiber optic cables and pins and a light and its composite and it was 35$ its nice i loke lots of adjustment to it ud like i think beside 20, 30, 40,50 what else is there for hunting ??


----------



## joeorr213 (Oct 27, 2009)

I shoot a 9 pin problem is not a lot of options on makers out there. I also have a sur-Loc lethal weapon max that I like for closer shooting but has caused me a few misses due to being movable, that said there are A LOT of really good fixed 5 pin sites out there nice thing is you can usually add or remove pins as needed. Just my 2 cents


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

5 Pin


----------



## creekchub (Mar 19, 2006)

i used the single pin sword slider this yr and liked the non cluttered sight window. set it at 25 and had no problem shooting 2 does with that setup.


----------



## icex (Nov 5, 2007)

my use hogg-it 7pin for pheasant 20-70 meters


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I got a 9 pin. It's a custom tru glo. It's .29,.19,.10 pins 20-100yards. No real confusion with the pins. Also practicing at 100 yards made the 50 yard shot on my buck this year easy.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I buy a 3 pin and only use two for hunting season. The main one, usually set around 25 yards with a fast setup, and a 40 yard pin. If it's about 30-35 yards I just center the pins around where I want to hit.


----------



## ohiobowhunter20 (Jul 3, 2010)

1 pin slider


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

I've killed way more deer with a single pin HHA sight than I ever did with multiple pins. I leave it set for 20 yards in case a deer comes in quickly. If it is farther away, I'll have time to adjust it to the necessary yardage. With a fast enough bow, you have a pretty large window where you don't really need to adjust it.


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

I am starting to like the single pin and the uncluttered view


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

4 pin, 20-50, and Ill add an extra pin for 60 if I ever go out west...which I will!


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

5 pins on my hunting bows, 15 to 55 yards at 10 yard spacing.
The longest pins is for practice only.

Kev


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

4 works fine for me.

:izza:


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a 3 pin at 20, 30, and 40..I dont hunt out west so 60 yards shots are not something I would see...I do practice out to 50 though...I dont like a lot of sight pins in my view, but I would let the hunting environment and the expected shot yardages dictate my number of pins....ie - when I do eventually go west for some elk (when???), I will certainly have more pins in my sight just in case


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have been thinking of trying one the HHA sights but I am just not sure how much I like the idea of needing to adjust my sight as a deer is coming in.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a 5 pin sight. 20 to 60 yards. I used to have 6 pins on out to 70 yards, but after this past August in Wyoming, I realized that 70 yards is too far to be flinging arrows at game anyway.

I have also switched out the yellow and red pins for green ones so that I can see them in low light. I have found that the green pins tend to show up better in low light than the other colors, discovered this during the IBO NTC last season.

I also have the pins configured in an .029, .019, .019, .019, .019. I am hoping that PSE comes out with an .010 pin for the Eclipse sight so I can switch out the 50 and 60 yard pins.


----------



## cmorsch (Dec 18, 2010)

Boss Hogg 3 pin, at 20,35,50, with the dial running off the 50.


----------



## BuckmasterBen (Oct 22, 2010)

I use a 4 pin set at 20, 30, 40, and 50.


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

5 Pin Spot Hog Hunter for me


----------

